# "The Girls Next Door" idea



## Aquilah (Nov 5, 2006)

Isn't it only polygamy if you're married to more than one chick, not so much dating or living with? Regardless, I couldn't do it. I like Holly, and I'm surprised she deals with it, but that's part of being with Hef!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 5, 2006)

Love the show...but I couldn't do it. I'm the jealous type and sharing is not for me! It would end up in a fist fight (which would just turn the dude on more...)


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 6, 2006)

i could never. i don't know how they do it!

Quote:
Isn't it only polygamy if you're married to more than one chick, not so much dating or living with? i don't think so. i think it can be for anything.


----------



## poca_ini (Nov 6, 2006)

I dont think I could do it-but I do think Hugh is lucky. Those girls are hot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 6, 2006)

They are selling themselves short he is like 80 years old!!! Ewwwww.....


----------



## han (Nov 6, 2006)

i couldnt do it either with some one i love but hef probley doesnt get a hard on so they probley dont have sex his entertainment is watching the girls get it on which i might could deal with that with all the perks involved and no emotions i wouldnt get jeaolus as long as our allowance was the same holly can have him ALL to herself


----------



## katrosier (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ilumine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Call me old fashioned, but I would never want to share my lover! Personally, I think it's wrong.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 6, 2006)

I could never ever do that. I like Holly too, and I don't understand how she deals with it. Kendra annoys the crap out of me, so I'd be giving her the boot. But seriously I could never share someone I love. Some former playmate something or other wrote a book to reveal the truth about what really goes on living in the Playboy mansion with all Hef's gf's and whatnot, and she said it's nothing at all like on tv. She said it's not always quite as "harmonious" as they make it look, and there's lots of jealously issues/catfights, etc.


----------



## han (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MikeJones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You just explained the basic structure of menage. You become the PRIMARY girl and you get to choose and train the SECONDARY girl. You can make rules to better manage it too. Like if the SECOND girl comes in between the GUY and the PRIMARY than she is out. 
Some people are still not at this level that you are talking about Carla. If I were to discuss why it's better to have multiple G/F's, I would get so much flame from everyone here



. But Im glad to see that some people are ACTUALLY LIVING LIFE.

I like to tell my G/F's "We enjoy people together or not at All"

i consider hef a pimp and in the pimp/hoe world the primary girl is called the BOTTOM b**** holly is the bottom b*** where the pimp aka hef has feelings for the others are just there to make hef more rich


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ilumine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Call me old fashioned, but I would never want to share my lover! Personally, I think it's wrong.

Same here, I could never do that.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 7, 2006)

Nope, never thought of it and while thinking of it now, I know i would never do it.. And I would advice you not to. Guys, most of them anyways, have a habit of thinkng with thier cocks. That being said, this might verywell come back and bite you in the ass.


----------



## han (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd Have to Say I agree with you, Mike Jones! I've had multiple threesomes with me, my current boyfriend, and the same girl atleast 10 times! I love it, he loves it, she loves it. She isn't "emotionally Attracted" to him, and he isn't with her, just physically. We just do it for fun, its sexy. Of course she isn't dating anyone else when this goes on, its just us three. 

I've known her since the 7th grade, we've been best friends, and Im secure with my relationship. Alot of people say once you have a threesome, its going down the drain, but i really believe being comfortable and having fun is the first way to have a good relationship!!! Not saying everyone needs to have a threesome, but myself personally, i feel like a man, i love having sex, watching porn, and doing things with other girls, although i consider myself straight!!! So this is the perfect option for me!!! 

Not sure if i could do it full time though, i do love my alone time with just me and my boy! 

i hope i didn't offend anyone, just getting different opinions!! Thanks for your input!!

i think what ever works for the couple is fine at least your haveing fun together and theres no lies and cheating i know this couple that are 60 years old that have been married for thrity years and they have threesomes with men and woman there both bi i respect peoples opinons on not wanting to play like that but i also respect people who are advenorus and playful to each there own..


----------



## Andi (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd Have to Say I agree with you, Mike Jones! I've had multiple threesomes with me, my current boyfriend, and the same girl atleast 10 times! I love it, he loves it, she loves it. She isn't "emotionally Attracted" to him, and he isn't with her, just physically. We just do it for fun, its sexy. Of course she isn't dating anyone else when this goes on, its just us three. 

I've known her since the 7th grade, we've been best friends, and Im secure with my relationship. Alot of people say once you have a threesome, its going down the drain, but i really believe being comfortable and having fun is the first way to have a good relationship!!! Not saying everyone needs to have a threesome, but myself personally, i feel like a man, i love having sex, watching porn, and doing things with other girls, although i consider myself straight!!! So this is the perfect option for me!!! 

Not sure if i could do it full time though, i do love my alone time with just me and my boy! 

i hope i didn't offend anyone, just getting different opinions!! Thanks for your input!!

same here. IÂ´m all up for 3somes (just gotta find the perfect girl for that, the ones we had were ok but didnÂ´t meet all our expectations), but thatÂ´s just sex and itÂ´s fun. I am not the least bit jealous if thereÂ´s another girl, and my fiancÃ© is not the least bit jealous if thereÂ´s another guy (he doesnÂ´t do anthing with the guy of course), our relationship is very secure. But polyamory and polygamy? NO, NO, NO! I canÂ´t see how people make it work when emotions come in. That is just too much trouble, and as weird as that might sound (ok call me a hypocrit if you want, I know I have completely twisted morals lol) I think thatÂ´s immoral. You canÂ´t love more than one person equally and I dontÂ´think you should do that if itÂ´s really a valid trusting relationship! It just doesnÂ´t seem fair to either one envolved.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 7, 2006)

First off, I wouldn't touch Hef if my life depended on it. I find the man to be disgusting at best, so no.

You can call me old fashioned too, but I wouldn't share my husband with another woman.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 7, 2006)

Omg...no way, never in a million years. I need it to be one on one


----------



## abesmom (Nov 13, 2006)

Count me in on the "no way" people. I mean I don't care what someone else does while single, or even in a serious relationship, that's their lives.

If something goes wrong it's them and only them that pay the price. However, I could never allow bringing my child into it. Having another woman sharing his father's bed while his daddy is married to me would never go over too well.

Being free or whatever you want to call it takes on a whole new meaning when you throw and innocent child into the mix...IMHO





I don't mean any harm by my statements, just giving my opinion


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't it only polygamy if you're married to more than one chick, not so much dating or living with? Regardless, I couldn't do it. I like Holly, and I'm surprised she deals with it, but that's part of being with Hef! Polygamy is when a man or women has more than one spouse and they are only allowed to be with that person even though that person can marry many others. Polyamory is when you don't have to be married, both the male and the female can be in different relationships or married to other people and have multiple relationships as well. It's very weird to explain. Basically, Bob could be married to Sue and Sue could have a boyfriend, or two, or more, and those boyfriends could have girlfriends, or even be married, etc. Now Bob could also have girlfriends... etc. Basically it's the practice of being in a relationship with as many people as you desire.
Personally, I want to be in a relationship where I know I'm with the one person who is giving me everything I want and need, I don't want to feel like I need to bring another person into my relationship to feel like I have a complete relationship.

Carla, I think if you're just talking about bringing someone in for sex it's more of a threesome, not necessarily polyamory, but if you are involving this third girl in your relationship then it would be polyamory.


----------



## cutee (Dec 5, 2006)

You can call me old fashioned too, but I wouldn't share my husband with another woman. it is the right


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I find Hef and the Girls lifestyle fascinating, but I would not choose to live this way. Call me old fashioned, but if there's someone else in the picture, I don't wish to know. I figure sooner or later it'll surface and we'll come to a possibly heated decision. Many women, excuse me, and men exist in "threesomes" but don't know it. It's called cheating. On the other hand there are those who know and look the other way. Do you really believe that Hef, an 80 yr old man, would have such a lifestyle without Viagra and $$? Like the song says, "Show me what your workin' with!" They are workin' him.


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *abesmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Count me in on the "no way" people. I mean I don't care what someone else does while single, or even in a serious relationship, that's their lives.
If something goes wrong it's them and only them that pay the price. However, I could never allow bringing my child into it. Having another woman sharing his father's bed while his daddy is married to me would never go over too well.

Being free or whatever you want to call it takes on a whole new meaning when you throw and innocent child into the mix...IMHO






I don't mean any harm by my statements, just giving my opinion





I agree with above. I've always known deep down I wanted my own family and I think that's helped guide my moral compass.
Wait! Wait! I can't be a hypocrite because it isn't like I didn't "sort of" try it once when I was 16 - but we kept our clothes on and it wasn't really sex, just making out. It's just too dangerous in my opinion - I ended up losing that girlfriend - which is worse than the fact that I lost the boyfriend because men come and go!


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 18, 2007)

Well if I'm remembering correctly Holly was one of his girlfriends years ago when he had like six or seven girlfriends.

I don't think I could be part of a relationship like that though. I like being the center of someone's romantic interests. I do like Hugh though he is a self made man and evidentally he still has game!


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

I watch that show with my husband btw, but I'm sure he knows not to get any wrong ideas about it. I just like the playboy aesthetic and the glamour and beauty/makeup.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 18, 2007)

He's gonna have a heart attack!!! LOL


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 18, 2007)

how funny my husband and i are always saying we need someone else to spice things up (another girl, of course) but for her to actually live with us probably not. maybe just a one time experience thing. or isnt that called "swinging?" did i go off the subject? LOL!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how funny my husband and i are always saying we need someone else to spice things up (another girl, of course) but for her to actually live with us probably not. maybe just a one time experience thing. or isnt that called "swinging?" did i go off the subject? LOL!!! Swinging, as I know it, is when you and another couple trade spouses. I couldn't do either personally...


----------



## Saje (Mar 18, 2007)

Im also a No way on this. I'm too selfish to share my man.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 18, 2007)

Id only allow a man involved (2 men) &amp; me

Iv been with a women before so its not exciting to me


----------



## Aprill (Mar 18, 2007)

nope nope nope, its not going down like that in my house


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Id only allow a man involved (2 men) &amp; me Iv been with a women before so its not exciting to me

That would be kind of fun, lol, I always wanted 2 guys. Not interested in having a girl there.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 18, 2007)

hehe me too a major long time fantasy for me

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That would be kind of fun, lol, I always wanted 2 guys. Not interested in having a girl there.


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally, I want to be in a relationship where I know I'm with the one person who is giving me everything I want and need, I don't want to feel like I need to bring another person into my relationship to feel like I have a complete relationship. I agree!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 20, 2007)

ladies you have to read the book that this play girl wrote about living in the playboy house. its is crazzzzzy. i have two things to say and please excuse me if i offend anybody by the content lol when he has sex any playgirl in the house or across the street has to join in, he hires fluffer because he doesnt want his ladies doing that kinda stuff YAH OK!! and when holly the main girl doesnt want him with all the girls and to him self she has to massage his prostate. yah soooooo you gotta read the bok. i got that from an excerpt i cant wait to get the book. but i must admit seeing them open gifts worth over $200,000 makes me a weeeee bit jealous!! lol girls that could amount to alot of MAC!!!!!! hahaha

oh and also bridget is married. she's agreed to be hef's gf till she get through school of course cuz hef's paying then she an go back to her hubby. that's sad!!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 20, 2007)

I AM OBSSED WITH THE GIRLS NEXT DOOR infact i want to try out for playboy lol


----------



## abridget (Mar 20, 2007)

To Carla Hilton:

From your pictures and the personality that comes through you are so pretty and so nice, it is unbelievable. I really appreciate the hair tutorial so much you don't know, it's inspired me to grow my hair long again because I'm believing you when you say your technique will hold the style and it is really, really, good especially how you use different sized curling irons - love how that gives a more relaxed and natural feel.

I have been to many places all over the world and seen some of the most beautiful women. Trust me, you are right up there amongst them and I wouldn't sell myself short if I were you. I would officially like to join your fan club, if I may



.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First off, I wouldn't touch Hef if my life depended on it. I find the man to be disgusting at best, so no.
You can call me old fashioned too, but I wouldn't share my husband with another woman.

Same here, personally i think the whole thing is inmoral to begin with, you dont need to be married for it to be inmoral, the whole idea is wrong wether you are married or not.I cant even think about it, but that is just my opinion. and i dont think it is a matter of being old fashioned, i think it is a matter of common sense. not my idea of fun sex, i have a lot of fun having sex with my husband, dont need an extra one to please me and be satisfied at all.


----------



## Bea (Mar 20, 2007)

Polyamory is when you and/or your partner have more than one intimate relationship. You are together, but both consent to having other boyfriends/girlfriends. If you have this lifestyle you are polyamorous. Many believe it is natural for humans to be polyamorous.

I don't know if I could do that. It would be interesting to try. I'm afraid I would have a problem with hubby having another girlfriend. But I do believe we are capable of loving more than one person at the same time.


----------



## Andi (Mar 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *abridget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To Carla Hilton:From your pictures and the personality that comes through you are so pretty and so nice, it is unbelievable. I really appreciate the hair tutorial so much you don't know, it's inspired me to grow my hair long again because I'm believing you when you say your technique will hold the style and it is really, really, good especially how you use different sized curling irons - love how that gives a more relaxed and natural feel.

I have been to many places all over the world and seen some of the most beautiful women. Trust me, you are right up there amongst them and I wouldn't sell myself short if I were you. I would officially like to join your fan club, if I may



.

IÂ´ll join that fanclub in a second!


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think I could do it, I would get wayyy too jealous. I could not bring someone else into an actual relationship of mine. I'm far too emotional and it just wouldn't be a good thing. I've had a threesome before, but I was "the other girl" and it was with my best friend and her boyfriend at the time. It was just fun, for the experience I guess. There were no feelings at all [well.... I love my best friend and I think she's totally sexy, but that's it]. I'd do it again... I'd absolutely love to have one with my boyfriend and another guy, but he'd never go for that. I think it would be amazing, but I doubt he'd want to share me with another guy.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 21, 2007)

i couldn't do it. it sounds like fun in theory i guess but there would be too much for me to get mad about. so no way.


----------



## lizpeltola (Mar 22, 2007)

not for me, but hey it works for them quite well. whatever works i guess


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i could never. i don't know how they do it!


----------



## greatnana (May 31, 2007)

Its really wierd


----------

